# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Nghỉ lễ 30/4 và 1/5 khám phá đảo Cô Tô trong xanh

## haphuong

*



Trong khoảng 5 năm trở lại đây Cô Tô, một hòn đảo nhỏ xinh đẹp thuộc tỉnh Quảng Ninh, nổi lên như một địa điểm du lịch "hot" các bạn trẻ yêu du lịch và khám phá những điều mới mẻ.*


*HÀ NỘI – ĐẢO CÔ TÔ*
*(Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm)*

*NGÀY 1: HÀ NỘI - CẢNG CÁI RỒNG - ĐẢO CÔ TÔ* 
05h15: Quý khách tập trung tại nhà hát lớn Hà Nội.
05h30: Xe và Hướng Dẫn Viên (HDV) PYS Travel cùng Quý khách xuất phát đi Vân Đồn.
07h00: Quý khách dừng xe ăn sáng tự túc tại nhà hàng 559, Sao Đỏ, Hải Dương (chi phí tự túc)
11h30: Quý khách tới cảng Cái Rồng và dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng.
13h00: Quý khách lên tàu cao tốc thăm đảo Cô Tô. Trên hành trình Quý khách đi qua vịnh Bái Tử Long và Cô Tô.
15h00: Tới đảo Cô Tô, Quý khách nhận phòng nghỉ trên đảo ngay tại trung tâm thị trấn Cô Tô.
16h30: Đi bộ thăm quan thị trấn Cô Tô, HDV PYS Travel sẽ đưa Quý khách tham quan *con đường tình yêu*, *khu tượng đài Bác Hồ*  và tắm tại bãi biển thị trấn, cùng nhau *ngắm hoàng hôn* tuyệt đẹp trên đảo, chắc chắn Quý khách cùng các bạn đồng hành của  mình không thể quên được những khoảnh khắc đáng nhớ đó.
20h00: Quý khách ăn tối hải sản tại nhà hàng, sau đó đi dạo tự do trên biển, khám phá dãy *phố ẩm thực* mới được đưa vào hoạt động nhân dịp kỷ niệm 20 năm kỷ niệm huyện đảo Cô Tô.

*NGÀY 2: BÃI ĐÁ MÓNG RỒNG - BÃI SỨA - HẢI ĐĂNG - BÃI HỒNG VÀN - BÃI VÀN CHẢY*
06h30: Quý khách dùng bữa sáng và cùng chuẩn bị cho một ngày khám phá hoạt động thú vị trên đảo.
07h30: Quý khách sẽ cùng HDV đi xe máy để có thể trải nghiệm thoải mái tự do thăm *bãi đá Móng Rồng*, *cầu Mỵ*, *mũi Ông Minh*, nơi có cảnh quan kỳ vĩ nhất đảo Cô Tô.
10h30: *Đi Bắc đảo thăm quan Bãi Sứa*, Quý khách sẽ thấy thật thú vị khi xem chu trình đánh bắt, phân loại, chế biến sứa - một đặc sản nổi tiếng của Biển Đảo Cô tô.
Sau chuyến tham quan; Quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng và đặc biệt trong bữa ăn không thể thiếu đặc sản Sứa Cô Tô - món ăn rất giòn, được coi như “vàng trắng” của đảo.
13h30: Xe đưa Quý khách thăm *ngọn hải đăng*. Quý khách sẽ vượt qua một đoạn hành trình “trekking” thú vị lên đỉnh ngọn hải đăng, tuy nhiên bù vào đấy Quý khách sẽ  được ngắm nhìn toàn bộ cảnh quan xung quanh đảo với núi, biển và những hòn đảo nhỏ phía xa xa.
15h30: HDV sẽ cùng tổ chức các trò chơi tập thể trên bãi biển, Quý khách tự do tắm biển; chụp hình và lặn biển ngắm san hô (tự túc chi phí) tại bãi biển *Hồng Vàn*, *Vàn Chảy*. Hai bãi biển đẹp và sạch nhất đảo Cô Tô.
19h00: Bữa tối  ngày thứ 02, Quý khách có cơ hội tham gia *tiệc nướng BBQ* hải sản ở bãi biển - một bữa tối sẽ khiến cho nhiều bạn không thể quên (Quý khách sẽ được miễn phí cho đoàn ghép trên 25 khách, không phụ thu thêm). Sau bữa ăn; mọi người cùng tham gia các trò chơi; tổ chức đốt lửa trại..

*NGÀY 3: ĐẢO CÔ TÔ - BẾN CÁI RỒNG - HÀ NỘI*
07h00: Quý khách ăn sáng, tự do dạo chơi thị trấn Cô Tô, mua hải sản Cô Tô về làm quà với các món ăn như mực một nắng, tu hài, sò, sao biển... Ngoài ra; Quý khách cũng có thể cùng HDV đi tham quan *đảo Cô Tô Con* - bãi cát trắng được nối tiếp bởi làn nước phẳng như mặt gương và trong như vắt - *Cô tô con* được mệnh danh là một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất Đông Nam Á. (chi phí tự túc 70.000 - 100.000 VNĐ/ 1 người)
11h00: Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại đảo Cô Tô lớn, làm thủ tục trả phòng, và kiểm tra lại đồ đạc trước khi xuất phát trở về.
12h30: Lên tàu trở về cảng Vân Đồn và xe xuất phát trở về Hà Nội.
19h00: Xe đưa Quý khách về tới Hà Nội, HDV PYS Travel chào tạm biệt Quý khách, chuyến đi kết thúc tốt đẹp, và hi vọng sẽ có dịp gặp lại Quý khách trong các chương trình sau.

*GIÁ TOUR: 2.280.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH*
(phụ thu ngày Lễ Tết: 250.000VNĐ/Khách)

Xem thêm tour Hà Giang, Ba Bể - Thác Bản Giốc, Mộc Châu - Mai Châu 

*GIÁ BAO GỒM* 
- Xe du lịch đời mới, điều hòa, tiện nghi Hà Nội - Cái Rồng - Hà Nội. 
- Khách sạn trên đảo Cô Tô: Thanh Măng Hotel (2 khách/phòng; lẻ ở 3) tại trung tâm thị trấn, điều hòa, tivi, tiện nghi đầy đủ. Quý khách đặt sớm sẽ được ưu tiên bố trí phòng hướng biển.
- 04 Bữa ăn theo lịch trình: 120.000VNĐ/bữa chính; 30.000VNĐ/bữa phụ.
- 01 bữa BBQ bãi biển - nướng hải sản (*MIỄN PHÍ* cho khách ghép lẻ, với đoàn trên 25 người)
- Tàu cao tốc Cái Rồng - Cô Tô - Cái Rồng. 
- Xe máy thăm quan theo lịch trình trên đảo. 
- Vé thắng cảnh thăm quan theo chương trình.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch. 
- HDV tiếng Việt nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm. 
- Nước uống trên xe.

*KHÔNG BAO GỒM* 
- Đồ uống gọi thêm trong các bữa ăn. 
- BBQ bãi biển - nướng hải sản (Phụ thu *100.000 VNĐ/ 1 khách*; nếu đoàn dưới 25 khách)
- Chi phí cá nhân (giặt là, quà tặng…)
- Thuế VAT 10%
*GHI CHÚ* 
Phụ thu trẻ em: 
- Trẻ em từ 0-5 tuổi: Miễn phí, ăn ngủ chung với bố mẹ. (Hai người lớn chỉ được kèm 01 trẻ em. Từ trẻ em thứ 2 phụ thu 50% người lớn) 
- Trẻ em từ 5-11 tuổi: Phụ thu 75% tour 
- Trẻ trên 12 tuổi: Tính như người lớn. 

*THỰC ĐƠN DỰ KIẾN*
*Thực đơn Vân Đồn*
*Thực đơn trên đảo Cô Tô:*
*Thực đơn BBQ bãi biển 200.000VNĐ/người:*

- Mực xào cần tỏi 
- Móng tay xào chua ngọt 
- Bề bề hấp 
- Thịt rim mắm tép 
- Rau xào 
- Canh chua 
- Cơm
- Mực hấp/luộc 
- Tôm nướng/hấp 
- Cá thu sốt 
- Trứng ốp/rán 
- Canh mùng tơi nấu cua. 
- Rau xào 
- Cơm + Cà
- Tôm nướng 
- Sò nướng/hấp 
- Mực một nắng. 
- Con móng tay nướng. 
- Cá chỉ vàng 
- Chang chang. 
- Khoai/ ngô/ Rau củ..
- Cháo ngao






*05 lý do chọn Tour du lịch Cô Tô do PYS Travel tổ chức, là đơn vị:*

Hơn 05 năm kinh  nghiệm trong việc khai thác tuyến biển đảo Cô Tô từ hè 30/4/2009 với lịch trình phong phú, chủ động.Phân phối vé độc quyền vé tàu cao tốc Mạnh Quang tuyến Vân Đồn - Cô Tô, đảm bảo tuyệt đối số ghế ngồi cho Quý khách trước giờ tàu chạy.Lữ hành uy tín được cập nhật tại Cẩm Nang du lịch Cô Tô 2014.Liên kết xây dựng khai thác khách sạn Thanh Măng Hotel, nên đảm bảo đủ phòng ốc cho Quý khách khi tham quan, nghỉ dưỡng tại Cô Tô.Giá tour bình ổn nhất!
*

LIÊN HỆ* 
*Nguyễn Hà Phương - Sales Excutive* 
*Cell: (+84) 934.455.912/ 0913 424 990*
*Add: Phòng 502A, tòa nhà M3M4, 91 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Đống Đa, Hà Nội*

----------


## thaithuy.92

Mình đi Quảng Ninh 2 lần rồi nhưng toàn ra vịnh hạ long vs tuần châu chưa biết đảo Cô Tô nó như thế nào, hức hức.... :Frown:

----------


## haphuong

Vậy đi Cô Tô dịp này đi bạn, nhiều cảnh đẹp lắm bạn ạ. Giỗ tổ Hùng Vương bên mình cũng có tổ chức đấy.

----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## haphuong



----------


## kobayasi

đẹp quá ^^

----------

